# Rescued blue roan filly, we're stumped, WHAT is she?



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

maybe part arabian and tb have you thought about calling her miracle. or how about starlight because of the star on her forehead.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Blue roan? I just see grey. 

Anyhow, you've done a great job getting her back into shape! 

As per breeds, it's hard to say. In the shape she was in when you got her, I wouldn't go by anything that her previous owners said.
Appendix, perhaps? Appendix/Arabian?

She is pretty.


----------



## NewImage (Mar 20, 2009)

My biggest 'issue' picking her breed is her height. She is more refined than the photos show also, and technically a pony. Quarb pony x TB? Just a complete mutt maybe  
Or perhaps shes not as big as she should be because from the time she was weaned to the time we recieved her she was fed and cared for very improperly.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

That's why it's hard to say... Mal-nutrition can wreak havoc on the way a horse matures. 
However, if you look at her cannon bones, it looks like she should have matured into a much taller horse. 
She could just be a Heinz 57! She sure does have a lovely face, though.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

To me she looks like she is either Thoroughbred..or has some in her. Whatever she is, she's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

maybe a welsh thoroughbred cross?? She has the thoroughbred head! She is gorgeous!!!


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

I can see where they get the TB from, but it's really hard to tell from pictures. How tall is she currently?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She looks like an appendix quarter horse to me...and I would say gray as well.


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

She looks great now! And I would say appendix or atleast a tb x.


----------



## M2twisted (Sep 9, 2009)

i think she has a tb face


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> She looks like an appendix quarter horse to me...and I would say gray as well.


 
I completely agree. I have seen registered QH that are pony sized. Also if she was that underfed it would stunt her growth some. Also she might be younger than the previous owners said. If they can't feed her they might not keep track of her age any better.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am also voting for a gray TB that was stunted by malnutrition. Her face is gorgeous and it is too bad that she didn't get the proper care so that she could have grown into what she should have been. :,,(


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

I'm going to go way off the current TB trend and say a Walker cross. At least that's what I see.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I actually agree with Aussie. When I first saw her, the first thing I thought of was a TWH. She seems to have the gaited conformation, although that could definately be from the awkwardness of being young and so neglected.

As for size, believe it or not, I knew some people who bought a registered Thoroughbred gelding off the track. He'd blown both his front tendons, and I kid you not, he wasn't even 15hh as an adult. Smallest TB I'd ever seen, I darn near wouldn't have believed it if it weren't for the papers. So their ARE some small ones out there, and as everyone else said, malnutrition can do awful things to young horses.

So I don't think you'd be totally off in considering her a TB. She definately has the refined lines to be so.


----------



## NewImage (Mar 20, 2009)

*Better Pictures Added*

We took a few better photos in the light of her as current. 

Shes a gorgeous mover and her goofy athletic playful personality is identical to my TB colt (well.. four year old). From knowing her I am positive she is not a Tenn Walker.

I can see the TB in her but being "just shy of 15hh" is normal, being "just barley 14hh" has me stumped yet however I agree I am sure she has been stunted. She has in fact grown a bit since shes been here. Her age is also vet confirmed correct, she is three.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Definitely a gray, I adore that gunmetal color on a horse and she certainly is a looker. She looks so much better now that she has filled out some and shed her winter hair. Plus, being only 3, she has the opportunity to grow a lot more. My mustang Koda sprouted another 2 inches tall after I started riding him; and he was 5 :?. LOL


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

I love that color. She's beautiful!


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

She looks grey to me too. If she were a true blue roan, her face wouldn't be greying.


Read this: Blue Roan Genetics


And she looks TB to me, too. I agree with whoever said that she looks like she should be taller but suffered from malnutrition as a foal. It looks that way to me too.


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

i would say shes a tb X or Race Qh with that build .. my friend has a filly that had health issues as a youngster and she was stunted well cared for but wow shes a small thing at 7 shes maybe 14.2 and both her parents are over 15 hands and stocky built soo it can happen even to the well cared for.. any ways shes adorable and i comend you on rescueing her its getting rare to see people will and able to rscue horses with the economy


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

AussieDaisyGirl said:


> I'm going to go way off the current TB trend and say a Walker cross. At least that's what I see.


Thats the first thing that came to my mind too! She looks like a TWH or similar type of gaited breed crossed with something to me. She may be a TWH/Arab cross, that is popular around where I am, dunno about the rest of the world. The arab would give her more of the refined look as well.


----------



## LeosAmericanShadow (Sep 5, 2009)

she looks like an arab quarter horse. shes precious!


----------



## RescueMe (Aug 4, 2009)

I would "guess" an appendix, maybe ? lol regardless, GRATZ to you bringing her back from the brink - she does have the blue tint but I cannot tell if shes roan lol - Im just useless on this one - she is easy on the eye no matter her stats


----------



## Peacefuldweller (May 6, 2009)

I have no idea what type of horse she is, but I must say she is beautiful and you've done a wonderful job getting her back in shape. Her coat looks beautiful!


----------



## trvlingheart (Aug 4, 2009)

LeosAmericanShadow said:


> she looks like an arab quarter horse. shes precious!


 
Thats what I was going to say, I think she's got an Arab butt. LOL  But I don't see it in the face that much. I would say arab/quarter because of her height too. While she is short now, some horses don't quit growing until 10 yrs of age! So she could surprise you and start/continue growing in height until she catches up to what she should be at. 

Wonderful Job!! Love what you've done, I wish I could do rescue.. hopefully in the future!


----------



## Lily of the Valley (Sep 27, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I actually agree with Aussie. When I first saw her, the first thing I thought of was a TWH. She seems to have the gaited conformation, although that could definately be from the awkwardness of being young and so neglected.


That's the very first thing I thought of when I saw her, but then I noticed people saying TB and Appendix, so I figured I was just imagining things. But I really see TWH in her. 

But Arab? No, I don't see that at all. And being a huuuuuge Arab fan, I can spot them a mile away every time, even partbred. I can't be sure, of course, but I'm pretty darn certain.


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

She looks like a TB to me the height is probley from malnutrition I don't see anything else in her she looks to have some arab influance but thats probley the TB I don't see any quarter in her though


----------



## mountainhorse44 (May 26, 2009)

I think she looks TWH Cross.. I definantly thought that when I saw the pic of her in a walk. She has a gaited build and looks to have somewhat of a TWH head.. I agree with above poster that she looks to TWHXArab..I also agree that she is grey not blue roan.. she has greying on her face.. but still very pretty.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

She's definitely a gray, like others have said. I also agree that she's atleast part Thoroughbred, possibly Anglo or Appendix.


----------



## mountainhorse44 (May 26, 2009)

You can pretty much guess.. at whatever you want.. but the fact of the matter is.. is that she's a rescue.. there's no registration.. no background known.. so nobody knows.. and chances are you'll never know what she is.. you can guess.. but there's no hard evidence that she is a thoroughbred x or a twh x.. she could be a standardbred cross.. or quarter horse.. or morgan.. I do see arabian.. but you never know.. she may not even be any of those things.. she could be something.. that nobody would even guess.. because there is parantage known.. I've seen a horse that was thought to be standardbred..or morgan.. when in fact the horse was a TWH.. Ive seen horses that were thought.. to be a quarter horse.. when in fact it was a thoroughbred.. my old horse Teddy was a Rocky Mountain Horse.. fullblooded.. but he looked amazingly like a quarter horse.. and I had to tell people that he was infact a rocky mountain..


----------



## mountainhorse44 (May 26, 2009)

I guess what im trying to say is that you cant say it is one breed or another when you really dont know. I know some people have stated that she looks like a TWH cross, myself being one of them and others have jumped in to say no that is definantly not a twh, she's thoroughbred. I dont know that she is TWH Crossed but she sure looks like it. I dont know that she's not quarterhorse, could be.. but she may not be thoroughbred either.. so ya never know..


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

wow she is cute! Def a TB face


----------



## Lily of the Valley (Sep 27, 2009)

mountainhorse44 said:


> You can pretty much guess.. at whatever you want.. but the fact of the matter is.. is that she's a rescue.. there's no registration.. no background known.. so nobody knows.. and chances are you'll never know what she is.. you can guess.. but there's no hard evidence that she is a thoroughbred x or a twh x.. she could be a standardbred cross.. or quarter horse.. or morgan.. I do see arabian.. but you never know.. she may not even be any of those things.. she could be something.. that nobody would even guess.. because there is parantage known.. I've seen a horse that was thought to be standardbred..or morgan.. when in fact the horse was a TWH.. Ive seen horses that were thought.. to be a quarter horse.. when in fact it was a thoroughbred.. my old horse Teddy was a Rocky Mountain Horse.. fullblooded.. but he looked amazingly like a quarter horse.. and I had to tell people that he was infact a rocky mountain..


Is it really necessary to spreak in such blatant fragments with obnoxious puncuation? No, I don't think it is.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

Im am saying appendix....she looks a TON like my appendix gelding and my friends two appendix horses...

BUT she could be walker...Ive seen some goofy looking walkers...one that looks like a thoroughbred and two that look like qh's....

Whatever she is I must say she is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

QHDragon said:


> Thats the first thing that came to my mind too! She looks like a TWH or similar type of gaited breed crossed with something to me. She may be a TWH/Arab cross, that is popular around where I am, dunno about the rest of the world. The arab would give her more of the refined look as well.


haha i thought the same thing. Looked to be a TWH to me as well - or at least a TWH cross


----------

